# you had him in a headlock



## Charlie Parker

Quelquefois les élèves jouent trop violemment. C'est-à-dire, ils se chamaillent. En tant qu'enseignant, je dois les protéger d'eux-mêmes (protect them from themselves?) Souvent, ils protestent de leur innocence et je dirai peut-être :
_Mais non. Je t'ai vu. Tu l'as cravaté._
_...Tu le cravatais._
Qu'est-ce qu'on dit naturellement ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gutenberg

Tu lui as fait une prise de tête.


----------



## vanagreg

I would use "bloquer la tête" here.

_Non je t'ai vu, tu lui bloquais la tête._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Gutenberg et vanagreg.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil parce que j'ai eu d'autres idées. Il y a aussi _clef de tête. _Je propose :
_Tu lui as fait une clef de tête._
Avez-vous d'autres idées ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Spontanément, j'aurais traduit "_headlock_" par « _prise de tête_ » et c'est aussi ce que *Termium* suggère en plus de _collier de force_... que je n'associerais pas tout de suite au geste.

Je connaissais l'expression _clef de bras_ (_armlock_), mais _clef de tête_ ne m'est pas familier. Il faut dire que mon vocabulaire de lutte est plutôt limité. 

Il me vient aussi « _tu l'as pris/saisi par le cou »_ ou en québécois familier « _tu l'as pogné par le cou », _mais je ne suis pas convaincue que ça rende aussi bien l'idée de_ "lock"._


----------



## Guerric

Bonsoir,

Je dirais : _Tu l'as étranglé avec le bras_

ça fait moins catch, c'est vrai


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. J'ai oublié de regarder dans le Termium. J'ai besoin de quelque chose que les jeunes diraient. Je pense que _Tu l'as pris/saisi par le cou _ferait l'affaire. Ou bien je peux utiliser la suggestion de Gutenberg que tu as, en effet, confirmée. C'est pas mal Guerric. Le danger est justement que l'élève étrangle son camarade, même si par accident.


----------



## Gil

Suggestion:
Tu l'étranglais.
Pourquoi?
Exemple:
" _J'ai pu voir un homme admirable. (...) C'était,  car cela n'a pas duré, l'imparfait est de rigueur,  mon père _(DUHAMEL, _Maîtres, _1937, p. 269) 
Si l'étranglement dure trop longtemps, la victime meurt.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut gil 

Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais en effet à l'imparfait... ça peut marcher. 

*Étranglement *: 





> [SPORTS] Prise de judo ou l’attaquant encercle le cou de son adversaire avec le bras


 
*Edit *- lu sur Google : 





> - un ami judoka m'a un jour fait un étranglement verrouillé
> - un policier s'est placé derrière lui, lui a passé le bras autour du cou et lui a fait un étranglement en lui bloquant la tête en arrière,


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Gil pour ta suggestion de l'imparfait. Je suis d'accord. Merci Nico. C'est peut-être l'idée de l'étranglement qui convient le mieux. En combinant l'imparfait avec le verbe _bloquer _de ta dernier exemple, on revient à la proposition de vanagreg : _Tu lui bloquais la tête._


----------



## Amstellodamois

Gil said:


> Tu l'étranglais.


Sans doute pas la peine de chercher plus loin et d'aller parler techniques de combat à des enfants


----------



## Nicomon

Amstellodamois said:


> Sans doute pas la peine de chercher plus loin et d'aller parler techniques de combat à des enfants


 J'ai ajouté l'info pour Charlie qui voulait traduire "headlock". Cela dit, certains prennent des cours de judo comme technique de défense.

J'aurais sans doute dit à un jeune (comme dans mon premier post) : _tu l'as pris/saisi par le cou. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Ça a l'avantage que mes élèves le comprendraient plus facilement. Dans quelles circonstances est-ce tu employerais l'imparfait. Serais-tu portée à dire : _Tu le prenais par le cou. _?


----------



## Amstellodamois

Je continue à penser que "tu l'étranglais" est ce qui sonne le mieux et est le plus simple.
Sinon "Tu le tenais par le cou" ou "Tu l'as attrapé par le cou" mais c'est déjà moins naturel pour moi.


----------



## pdmx

Amstellodamois said:


> "Tu le tenais par le cou" ou "Tu le prenais par le cou"


Attention, ça c'est plutôt un geste amical, ça ne suggère pas une scène de combat

Pour moi le plus usuel, c'est vraiment "tu l'étranglais" ou "tu étais en train de l'étrangler (avec ton bras)", voire au présent "tu l'étrangles, tu es en train de l'étrangler" ou même "tu vas l'étrangler" (puisqu'apparemment, il a survécu pour cette fois)


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Nico. Ça a l'avantage que mes élèves le comprendraient plus facilement. Dans quelles circonstances est-ce tu employerais l'imparfait. Serais-tu portée à dire : _Tu le prenais par le cou. _?


 À l'imparfait - dans le contexte précis de ce fil - je dirais plutôt _tu le tenais par le cou... _mais il est vrai que ça peut décrire un geste amical. 

En langage « facile à comprendre » il y aurait peut-être alors : _tu lui serrais le cou (avec ton bras). _


----------



## pdmx

Nicomon said:


> j'aurais traduit "_headlock_" par « _prise de tête_ »


 
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est au Québec... mais en France, "prise de tête" a une tout autre signification, surtout dans le vocabulaire jeune/familier, par exemple :

1- Je n'arrive pas à faire cet exercice, quelle prise de tête ! (= quel casse-tête)

2- Oh, ce prof, c'est une vraie prise de tête (= quel casse-pieds !)

3- Le chef, il m'a pris la tête toute l'après-midi avec ça (il est revenu sans cesse me parler du même problème)


----------



## Nicomon

J'étais au courant de cet usage argotique, que je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu à Montréal. 
Dans ce sens,  je dis _casse-tête_ / _il y a de quoi s'arracher les cheveux_

J'ai utilisé _prise _dans ce sens : 





> Action de saisir, de tenir serré. La prise de la raquette de tennis pour un revers.
> Manière de saisir l’adversaire. Prise de judo.


 Par exemple, un _étranglement _serait une _prise de gorge. _


----------



## doodlebugger

Ayant fait du judo en France et aux USA:
_Clé de bras = armlock_
_Etranglement = choke_
Et bien évidemment on n'apprend les étranglements que vers l'âge de 15 ans.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde pour vos contributions. Je me demande si _étranger _convient vraiment à la situation que j'essaie de décrire. Il ne s'agit pas du tout de l'étranglement. L'élève n'appuie pas sur la gorge. Son avant-bras presse contre le côté du cou. Pour cette raison, je serais moin porté à dire _Tu l'étranglais. _Donc, je reviens à la suggestion originale de Gutenberg, confirmée par Nico _Tu lui as fait une prise de tête. _Si je veux insister sur le danger, je peux dire : _Tu l'étranglais._


----------



## pdmx

Cher Charlie Parker,

Navrée d'insister mais je vous assure que personne en France ne comprendra ce que vous voulez dire avec _Tu lui as fait une prise de tête_ (sauf peut-être dans un contexte de judo ou de catch ? là, j'avoue mon ignorance).

Si vraiment le verbe _étrangler_ vous dérange, vous pourriez dire "tu l'empêches de respirer / tu lui bloques la respiration" - bien que pour moi cela revienne au même..

Sinon il y a aussi "tu lui arraches le cou", si vous pensez que la respiration n'est pas le principal danger...

En fait je ne vois pas bien en quoi _étrangler_ vous dérange...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis content que tu aie insisté, pdmx, sinon j'aurais continué à dire bêtement quelque chose que très peu de gens comprendrait. Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai oublié de mentionner quelques autres possibilités qu'une amie m'a proposées par message privé :
_Je t'ai vu, tu l'as attrapé par le cou et tu as serré._
_Tu l'as attrapé pour l'étrangler avec le bras._
J'ajoute les autres propositions qui me semblent bonnes :
_Tu l'étranglais. _
_Tu l'as pris/saisi par le cou_
Et dans un contexte canadien, _Tu l'as pogné par le cou._


----------



## GentleMath

Même si à l'origine, étrangler renvoie au fait de serrer la gorge et que ce n'est pas le cas ici, utiliser ce verbe dans le contexte donné me paraitrait tout à fait approprié.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pourquoi pas _Tu l'empoignais par le cou_ ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Bien vu, Gentle Math. Merci Lacuzon, pour _empoigner. _Je n'y ai pas pensé.


----------



## pdmx

Lacuzon said:


> _Tu l'empoignais par le cou_


 
Pour moi ça ne va pas car _empoigner _signifie saisir avec le poing, donc avec la main - on peut dire _empoigner par le col_, c'est à dire saisir le vêtement pour tenter d'immobiliser qqn ou de l'étrangler, mais pas _empoigner par le cou_


----------



## Lacuzon

Pour moi, au sens littéral, oui, c'est par le poing, mais au figuré c'est tout simplement tenir fermement.


----------



## Nicomon

pdmx said:


> Navrée d'insister mais je vous assure que personne en France ne comprendra ce que vous voulez dire avec _Tu lui as fait une prise de tête_


 Charlie est Canadien... et par ailleurs, je t'invite à cliquer ce lien *Petit dico des termes de catch* (le site n'est pas québécois) 


> Si vraiment le verbe _étrangler_ vous dérange, vous pourriez dire "tu l'empêches de respirer / tu lui bloques la respiration" - bien que pour moi cela revienne au même.


 Je crois - il se peut que je me trompe - que Charlie a des réserves parce qu'en anglais, _étrangler_ se traduit en général par "_to choke_" ou "_to strangle_". Il voulait traduire... "_headlock_". Dans son contexte, il y a d'autres solutions, bien sûr. Comme _attraper/saisir/empoigner_... 



Lacuzon said:


> Pour moi, au sens littéral, oui, c'est par le poing, mais au figuré c'est tout simplement tenir fermement.


 Bien d'accord. C'est justement le « _pogner _», très québécois, que j'ai mentionné au début.


----------



## doodlebugger

How about _tu lui tords le cou !_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon et Nico. Je dois dire que si je n'emploie pas encore _pogner, _c'est simplement parce que je manque de confiance en mon habileté en ce moment d'utiliser correctement la parlure du Québec, mais je n'hésiterais pas à dire quelque chose qui serait courante à Montréal ou ailleurs dans le Canada francophone. Je ne pense pas, doodlebugger, que ta phrase convienne. Ça veut dire autre chose, je crois.


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne en passant que j'ai mentionné le verbe « pogner » pour info, parce que je sais que t'aimes connaître les québécismes - et comme tu risques de l'entendre... autant le comprendre. Mais il n'est vraiment pas indispensable de le dire.   _Attraper, saisir, prendre_... c'est plus élégant.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Nico. C'est un bon conseil.


----------



## le chat noir

Moi aussi je déconseille "prise de tête", ça serait à coup sûr compris de travers en France métropolitaine.
Ce serait dommage d'apprendre à des petits Québécois une expression qui ferait rigoler leurs "cousins" 

En fait j'ai atterri ici en cherchant à traduire "headlock". Je ne pense pas que ça vaille la peine d'ouvrir un autre sujet pour ça.
Je me demandais juste si "in a headlock" peut s'employer au sens figuré comme "être coincé" ou quelque chose comme ça.

Apparemment c'est ce que fait Imogen Heap dans sa chanson :

_You say too late to start, got your heart in a headlock
I don't believe any of it.
You say too late to start, with your heart in a headlock
You know you're better than this.
_
En même temps elle a sa manière de parler bien à elle.

Donc, à votre avis, est-ce que c'est une expression courante ou juste une image un peu bizarre inventée pour la circonstance ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

It is not, to my knowledge, a common expression, le chat noir. I have never heard the song, but it is clear from the words you quote that "headlock" is used in a figurative sense. To me, it means the person is so in love that he or she is helpless, immobilized, as one would be in a headlock.


----------



## le chat noir

Thank you Mr. Parker. I suspected so, but nothing beats a native advice.


----------



## Nicomon

Je remarque que le chat noir a réanimé un vieux fil. 

Alors, je répète qu'au Québec - et pas que -   le mot _headlock_ se traduit bel et bien par _prise de tête_.
Comme en fait foi le lien vers Termium que j'ai mis au post 6, de même que  *cette page* du GDT.

Moi,  je ne déconseille pas.  Charlie est libre d'apprendre à ses jeunes élèves de l'Ontario le français qu'on parle au Québec.
On a vu qu'il  a des tas d'autres façons d'exprimer la phrase en titre mais le mot _headlock_, pris isolément, est une _prise de tête. _


Pour ton contexte, le chat, il y aurait peut-être :*  le cœur (pris) dans un étau. *


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour cette confirmation Nico. Je préfère continuer à employer _pris de tête._


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci pour cette confirmation Nico. Je préfère continuer à employer _pris de tête._



Pourtant ce n'est pas la meilleure solution. Toutes les proposition avec *étrangler* étaient bien plus naturelles.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci BEEKEEPER. Je vais prendre ça en considération, mais la définition suivante me fait réfléchir 





> Comprimer le cou de (quelqu’un) pour bloquer sa respiration et le tuer. Étrangler quelqu’un avec une cravate, de ses mains.


 Le but d'une prise de tête n'est pas du tout de bloquer la respiration de l'adversaire. C'est plutôt de l'immobiliser.


----------



## Nicomon

BEEKEEPER said:


> Pourtant ce n'est pas la meilleure solution. Toutes les proposition avec *étrangler* étaient bien plus naturelles.


Ce serait naturel si la phrase à traduire était :  "_You were choking him_". 





> *étrangler* _vtr_ (serrer au cou) *choke* _vtr_
> Mais ne me serre pas autant : tu m'étrangles !


 Non, mais ce n'est pas parce que _prise de tête_ serait compris autrement en France que Charlie ne peut pas le dire!
Bien sûr qu'il y a d'autres solutions, mais s'il ne veut pas dire _étrangler_, ça le regarde.

Je vous renvoie à la bonne page du *Petit dico des termes de catch* que j'avais mis en lien au post 29.

Et aussi ce lexique : *Paris Lutte Olympique | Lexique franco-anglais*


> clef de tête simple ; prise de tête  / head lock


----------



## le chat noir

Dans mon souvenir c'est relativement récent, "prise de tête". Je dirais que ça s'est répandu vers la fin des années 80. Les premières fois où j'ai entendu ça, je me suis vraiment demandé ce que ça voulait dire. Je n'ai pas du tout pensé à la lutte.
Mais aujourd'hui ça doit faire partie des expressions les plus employées dans la vie courante. Il faut dire que les prises de tête, c'est pas ça qui manque .

Sinon je ne suis pas expert en lutte, mais effectivement le but ce n'est pas d'étrangler mais d'immobiliser. L'étranglement c'est juste une fâcheuse conséquence à laquelle s'expose l'adversaire s'il essaye de bouger !

Par contre, les prises c'est bien au cou qu'on les fait. Ça ne vise pas seulement à immobiliser la tête, mais l'adversaire tout entier. Et c'est en lui serrant le cou qu'on va y arriver.
C'est pour ça que techniquement on appelle ça une "clef de/au cou" (ou une "cravate", un truc qui serre le cou aussi), je pense.


----------

